# JL canna I getcha to place some pics on here pal lol.



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got a few of the inside of the house im looking at.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

OK, send them to my email, [email protected] and I will post them for ya!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried it 3 times. A popup comes up saying (The server is unknown) Whaddia I doin wrong


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill, you know it really is easier to just post them from photobucket than to email them to someone else? All you have to do is pretty much the same thing, instead of emailing them, you upload them. You don't even have to type anything here after you upload them, just copy the IMG link and paste it here and its done.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

At the again risk of you telling me u think im smarter than I am,
I can tell you,
I THINK I can get to PB, But its tricky doing what they want me to do so that they accept the pic, and ive forgot it all.
How do I copy the IMG link,
AND EVEN if iI have done alla this before, and forgot how to do it now
I HAVE NEVER PASTED ANYTHING IN A PUTER IN MY LIFE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL. I never saw this conversation before, and have no idea what anybody is going to say. Since, its never been said before. I sure am curious how it turns out tho.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, if you can't get them to me I can't post them.

Try looking at this thread again, and follow FROM post #4 and you should do just fine.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...y-steps-upload-pics-photobucket-archived.html


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I went to it. I clicked on the green bar saying select pics and vids. NADA, Nothing happened or changed.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, keep trying, you'll get it. Better than nothing. What email do you use? Yahoo? Gmail?

You should be able to compose a new email to me, TYPE my address in, and then attach the images.

[email protected]


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well, I went to it. I clicked on the green bar saying select pics and vids. NADA, Nothing happened or changed.


a little box opens up that you search your computer for the picture you want to upload


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill do you have a pop up blocker on by any chance? Because a little window should pop up that you select your photos from


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ah, fergit it. Not impotent anyhow


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wish I had a pop up blocker on so I could stop alla the pop ups I get.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

that is what it should look like when you hit select pictures and videos. I bet I know what you are doing, you are clicking on the main window and its hiding that pop up behind it so you never see it


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yesa, I clicked on the main (I guess wqindow). BUT, when I sacrolled down, what you show showed up below it. What is alla that. I couldnt read it?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Johnny it might be quicker and easier if you just go to bill's house and show him what to do


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Yesa, I clicked on the main (I guess wqindow). BUT, when I sacrolled down, what you show showed up below it. What is alla that. I couldnt read it?


Thats my computer, bill...and my photobucket account, showing you what yours is supposed to look like. You dont have to read it. 

Who lives closest to Bill to go to his house and show him? lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I saw that below the green button after I scrolled down below it. I suppose thats whats in my puter, But what do I do with that??


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well I saw that below the green button after I scrolled down below it. I suppose thats whats in my puter, But what do I do with that??


you choose which picture you want to put on photo bucket and click it in that little box. then hit upload on the main page.


When the bar gets to 99% its done, it NEVER goes to 100 percent in my experience. Then click on the albums tab, and it should take you to where your picture is.

If you hold the cursor over the picture, four boxes come up below it, the bottom one says IMG {blah blah blah blah blah /IMG. Click that. then come back here to HT, open a message and RIGHT click your mouse and choose paste.

then hit submit reply, and your picture will be here.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think they couldn't just GO to help him, they'd have to move in so they could help every time he wants to play with images. He never remembers.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I went back. Hit the green button saying pics and vids. Nothing. I tapped EVERYTHING on the screen, NOTHING. Somebody else try it cause I dont think it works anymore.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Minimize the big window that has the green button, because you TAPPING EVERYTHING on the screen is making it HIDE BEHIND THE big window. 
If you minimize it, you will see the pop up. 

Bill I just did it last night to post that picture of the screenshot I took WHILE uploading the picture of the screenshot, yeesh. It still works. I give up.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tried that. When I hit minimize, it came back to the origional page here.


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_Bill just do what I do ......... use a bigger gauged shotgun it will solve any an all computer glitches or delays or any other type of computer problems quite nicely ....... _


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

But alla I gots a 12


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know who's closer, I'm about 165 miles away but just got back from a trip to Texas...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It said the same thing Vickie. (The server could not be found)


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Who is Vickie?

And I just sent a test email to Johnny and it didn't give me any error message. 

And when you hit minimize, minimize ALL the browser windows, not just the one from photobucket, you will find it there.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is still going


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Bill how about using one of them disposable cameras and then mailing the whole thing to Johnny Lee, LOL...


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Who is Vickie?


Now I think we're getting to the root of the problem... ;-)


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

If u guys don't tell him the secret I will


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Bill, how are you going to sell on Ebay if you can't figure out how to upload a picture? I just saw your ebay help thread, I'm not even GOING there.......all I can imagine is you are going to end up paying people to take your stuff :run:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ha I got pics on there easy. All I had to do was hit upload, that took me to my pics. I picked the one I wanted, and hit download, and that was that.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Ha I got pics on there easy. All I had to do was hit upload, that took me to my pics. I picked the one I wanted, and hit download, and that was that.


Aaaaaaaaaaaannd thats EXACTLY what photobucket does......


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,

My 80 somethinf year old neighbor who got her first PC last December can load pictures to her photobucket account and post them on the old timers message board she participates on, you should be able to do it too.

The only assistance she asked me for was the address for photobucket.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I can start my 78yr old tractor. Bet your neighbor couldnt start it. We all have things were better at than others, We all have things were worse at than others.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

FarmBoyBill said:


> It said the same thing Vickie. (The server could not be found)


Sorry Bill. Keep trying

PM me your email address and then I will send you an email and you can reply


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I can start my 78yr old tractor. Bet your neighbor couldnt start it. We all have things were better at than others, We all have things were worse at than others.


If you can do it on ebay, you can do it on photobucket, its the EXACT SAME THING and the EXACT SAME WAY.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY! Bill the picture you sent me by email worked! Now, where do you want me to put it? (and don't get snarky, I am trying to help! lol)

"Floor in washroom cornewr as you walk into washroom from side portch"

"Sawmill flooring"


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Johnny. Here is fine.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Wall in E corner above first floor pic"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Bill, the last two emails didn't have any images attached...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Middle of hallway with closet on R. Bath door on L of that or straight back behind me as I took the picture"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"im guessing light fixture in hallway"

That's a negative Ghost Rider, looks like a crapper to me.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"door going from bedroom? to parlor, and outside door"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Fan in bedroom. The blandest of them all. A globe or 2 is missing. 2 were on shelves on Portch"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"door going out of bedroom and into parlor with outside door in view"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Wall on N side of bedroom. Possibly see chimney also."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thats 1/2 the house, so Ill shutter down for the night and inflict another so that you wont hate me entirely LOL. THANKS


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dude! Your crapper has an underbite .D


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What I thought was a light was the stool in the master bathroom


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

lol lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yay! On the pictures (btw)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is that what you call a master grabber?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ya aint seen nuttin yet lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You can paint tiger stripes on it and name it tigger.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to the bank that was supposed to hold the mortgage. They said they didnt./ The owners son said they did. DD is going to call owner tomorrow and see what gives, and make an offer of $40G. They wont take it, of course, and so well have to spend the rest of this month dancing back and forth on the amount.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tigger, the crotch digger. Seat is busted. Got another wood one DD gave me and I put it up in my outhouse to have if and when the one in it broke. Owners son said he tore down the outhouse. I said what do ya suppose were gonna rap in while were waiting to get a water line run from the well to the house, as they had had the house hooked up to city water, which, being disconnected would cost me a grand to get hooked up. He said he hadnt thought about that. I said no prob as I was going to be bringing my outhouse first thing, so we would have a place to do the do


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm still wondering



Shygal said:


> Who is Vickie?


Sounds like a better story than an out house!! :grin:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I feel so mysterious now lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

and now they know. Are ye ready??


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bring it on lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

uh-oh


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Vickie I tried 4 pics. Nonna them worked with your addy, so I had to overload Johnny Lee again. SURE SORRY about that. I had good intentions. Thats the last of them.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

JL has been very generous with his time when it come to this tech stuff .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

no doubt bout that. Again, Thanks JL:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

No problem, bud!

"Bad spot in floor at door leading into bedroom from parlor and also front door"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"bad floor further up and away from bedroom door and running along wall W side near front door"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"further N along W well, under front windows in parlor. They put foam insulation top bind the floor to wall as it dropped 2in."


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"A look at a good spot in the floor which is 99% of it. Hardwood."


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"front windows to N W corner of parlor"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Standing in NE corner of parlor shooting SW. Shows pic of front door and bedroom doorway"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Another bad spot in floor. Near NE corner by around 3ft ea. Its around 6in long by 1in wide."


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"opening from parlor into dineing room. with doors open wide."


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"Shooting from front door corner NE. Showing part of dineing room opening"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"dineing room light fixture. Guess they didnt want a fan blowing while they were eating"


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill those will be some nice looking floors when you are done


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"S wall, with closet pictured earlier opposite M bahroom with hallway in between. Pic in dineing room"










"pic from E wll of dineing room faceing w and looking through dineing room opening into parlor"










"dineing room doorway into kitchen. E wall, or NE wall."


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

What are the walls ( under the paneling ) ?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"another pic same view looking at opposite door in dineing room parlor entrance way. Guess I wanted to make sure to see the doors"










"Pic from NW corner of dineing room showing 1/2 wall seperateing dineing room from kitchen looking SE"










"showing dineing room doorway going into another bedroom. Windows boarded up and out"










"showing E wall in bedroom"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"going into BIG closet in Master bedroom"










"showing inside back wall to ladies (im guessing closet) faceing SE"










"shooting from SE corner to NW corner of bedroom windows."


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Vickie, Those are 9ft walls. They put in an extension on the 8ft panneling, and ran a mopboard from floor up


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"showing light fixture in M Bedroom"










"Showing 2ft gap between W wall and shower faceing N"










"stool pipe opening CLOSE to shower. You can easily set on the stool and dry off inside the shower N wall"










"Outdoor from Kitchen, faceing E/SE Showing where Fridge would set. Pic took from dineing room entrance way"










"Faceing N. Kitchen catinet area with sink and stove and oven and place for fridge on E wall showing"










"closer pic showing box duct for heat/air. Door to portch faceing S"


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Are they dry wall or plaster ? Could you pull the paneling off ?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kitchen looks like subfloor not finished hard wood but hard to tell


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

"caznt tell for sure what that is, but assume its of the cealing area. This was the only bad light fixture in the house."










"And yet another pic of cealing showing light fixture"










"last but not least"










"Same pic taken against S wall faceing N"










"kitchen cabinets showing sink area faceing N"










"showing tin strip in middle of floor. Foot there so as to guage size. Its around 6in wide, and 32in long. The tin, that is lol"










"back to W corner of cabinets in kitchen and doorway into dineing foom and sink area,"


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

They may be out of order, but I had to post them in REVERSE order that they were delivered to my email, so that I could keep your captions with each picture. I sent you a couple of emails noting the 2 emails that did not have images attached.

Will post those when/if I get them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The countertop is a LIGHT pink that I didnt notice till someone made mention of it and I looked hard. I think it will stay.
I like the oven up like that, so I dont have to bend over to fool with a conventional oven under the burners. Stove and oven is gas. Ill have to watch that, at least until ive had enough of life. Easy way out lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, id have a heck of a time remembering which ones didnt get shown. Youve done more than enough as it is. Theres plenty in here to give any intrested in it an idea what it looks like. THANKS again.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Two today and the two last night that didn't have pictures attached. (just a heads up)

"showing NE corner of M bedroom and entrance to L closet" (received 9:35am)
"showing dineing room opening with doors partially closed" (received 9:17am)
"Windows on portch just R of door" (received 11:28pm)
"sawmilled wood floor in washroom" (received 11:19pm)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

do we have outside pics?

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hit 40810 N. 4010Rd Collinsville, and look for a off white house with ashed to the R of it. Thats the cave/celler opening that looks like an outhouse, and a shed built above the celler.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry I'm a little behind but Have you bought this house?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

DD WAS supposed to get with the owners since she lives up there, The owners son told us last Sat that BOK, Bank of Okla had it. We made an app with them for Tues. I got my SIL as she works for the biggest abstract co in Tulsa, and my DD and me to go see the banker. They didnt have it. SO DD Was supposed to get with the owners to find out what was what. She hadnt as of last night. Said she would today. Its noon now. Nada. Its around 60/70 miles for me to go up there, so I let her handle things.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Bill, that house is going to need an awful lot of work! I do great sheetrocking, can replace fixtures (electric and plumbing) and have some landscaping experience but the magnitude of your project would terrify me. However, I'm working alone and it appears you have a team so it's probably doable. If you buy it, please take lots of during pictures also--I'm sure someone will post them for you.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Paint and refinishing the hw floors would go a long way in making it look better. I like the kitchen, but what a funky way/area to have the oven. Never seen one in the middle of the counter like that.

I'm going to echo Glazed, where's an outside pic? We all can't go to the addy you posted to see the outside.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It took awhile Terri, But I like the idea of the oven being out of bending range.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Got no outside pics


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The idea of not bending over in the oven is a good one as we get older, but usually the built in ovens are at the end of the counter area. I've never seen one stuck in the middle like that. And the cabinets look to be in pretty good shape too.

I hope you're able to get it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mom had her stove and oven at a corner, and it was the wrong place at least for the stove. When I took over makeing breakfast after mom passed, I noticed that the corner that the stove sat into had grease splatter over onto it. Mom hadnt noticed it with the big A creeping up on her, but I did, and I noticed that it was a continual thing to keep it cleaned off. NOW, With the oven, that would be different. BUT REMEMBER. The fridge goes on the R side of the wall of cabinets, and the door to the dineing room is on the left, so, it would have been near impossible to have put it on either end. Im glad they got it aways from the stove, so it wouldnt suffer the effects I listed at moms.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You have a god awful amount of work to do on that place. I would really be surprised if 30k will cover it all.

As for the kitchen the best method is to set up like a triange of the stove fridge and sink. Makes for less steps, and yep you have to clean up after cooking dangit...lol


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

You might want to open a wall and see what sort of insulation you have that place looks like a booger to heat and cool.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your right there CR. Son of owner says they have an oversize heat and cooling system up in the attic. U can see the box vent in the kitchen and other rooms
I would close off all the vents that are closeable, other than the kitchen and side portch. Ill find a way to temporarly close off the upper 1/2 of the 1/2 wall seperateing the kitchen from the dineing room. I wouldnt use it, for myself. Id put my table and chairs in the kitchen, and that would be my kitchen/dineing room. The only time I would open it would be if the family wanted to have thanksgiving and Christmas out there. The side portch would be my liveing room, with a couple rockers, ect out there. Same on the outside walk. Ill have a small fridge and micro on the walk so that I dont have to go into the house anymore than necessary, and ill get a lap top for the same reason.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Bill

I think I would see about the flooring, it looks doable to remove the damaged areas and replace.

What you could do is get a price on doing the worst of the work and present it with your offer to the bank..that way they can see you are making a good faith offer based on what the repairs will be and the value of the house as it sits.

I said the next house I get will be done, completed, finished. I don't want to have to do a bunch of repairs again unless someone is giving me the house.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your right CR about the place as a whole for me. 

FOR ME, The house isnt necessary. Its huge to my needs. Ill stay out of it as much as possible. Which, when the parlor, dineing room, one bedroom and bathroom are concerned, is nearly permanent. Its the land and barn and buildings, and W A T E R, that I am totally interested in. I could garden there with plenty of water from 2 wells to keep it looking good. I have 5 hydrants here, I bought at the sale that I can install wherever I think Id need them. There are already around 1/2 doz outlets there already.

Id have a celler to put away canned jars, and a shed above to keep the emptys. Ill have a pond that dosent go dry. No wood, much to speak of, BUT, IF I can met the gas bill, thatll be alright. Ill just have to learn to heat the kitchen only at night, and just the kitchen and portch during daytime. AND the portch around 10/20 degrees cooler than the kitchen.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, SP Youve seen the house where Im now liveing. THAT house is COMPLETLY DONE LOL lol as compared to this one. lol Yes, my DD is contimplateing finding other contractors to look at it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

There is quite a sag in that house....and how did a 2 inch space open up above a door? 
If its right for you, go for it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Youll have to show me where I said it opened up ABOVE the door. It didnt. It opened up beside and below the door. IF I said above, It was a misthought.
It feels right for me, and im going for it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh sorry bill, misread your spelling, it was the FLOOR that dropped two inches........""further N along W well, under front windows in parlor. They put foam insulation to bind the floor to wall as it dropped 2in."

You truly don't see an issue with that? a HUGE issue? Floors dont just drop..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I know ive said several times in here, that the walk way IN FRONT of that front door was cracked. Take a piece of paper. Fold it side ways in the middle. Bend the ends slightly towards the fold. Then, tilt it slightly towards yourself. NOW, if you were to pour water on it at any point, Which directiopn is it gonna flow. TOWARDS YOU. Thats the way with the walk. Water has likely flowed down that crack which likely has sealed up with dust and dirt over many decades, and the water channeled down that crack to the front of the house, right under and beside the front door. 

ITAL ALL have to be taken up. At least a piece 3 X 3, and maybe 3 X 6.


----------

